# UK Relabelling Companies



## Mikey666 (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anybody know of any UK based companies that relabel t shirts?

Or does everyone just relabel their t shirts themselves?

If so, can anybody give me a relabelling 101?

Thanks in advanced

Mikey


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Regarding relabeling 101, you can find that by reading through this forum  relabeling related topics at T-Shirt Forums

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t20405.html


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

BBL (bbleisurewear.co.uk) do it, also look up the printwear&promotion magazine site, there are labellers/suppliers on there


----------

